# Sexy Avatars



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..

Why do members have sexy avatars..? what are they trying to say?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

That they like boobs, buns and/0r sexy positions, silly.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> That they like boobs, buns and/0r sexy positions, silly.



What .. they like to look at others womens butts.. boobs and sexy positions.. ?

I trust you .. if you say so it must be true...


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..
> 
> Why do members have sexy avatars..? what are they trying to say?




 A better question is what do other people read into them.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..
> ...



Yup.. that too but .. why did you have a sexy avatar is a better question..?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What .. they like to look at others womens butts.. boobs and sexy positions.. ?
> 
> I trust you .. if you say so it must be true...



Many women appreciate other women's bodies. Or perhaps that is how they feel inside, whether or not they appear that way on the outside.

Men are visual creatures and as such, like to look at butts n boobs n stuff. They use sexy avatars cuz they like to look at em and because others like to look at em. 

*shrugs*  I dunno.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Rather simple, i like them.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > What .. they like to look at others womens butts.. boobs and sexy positions.. ?
> ...



So your saying it's to attract guys and please other women.. now?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Ah.. playing it coy..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So your saying it's to attract guys and please other women.. now?



Typically, one's avatar says something about oneself. 

It may be that I, for instance, have a sexy avatar because that's what I feel like. May not LOOK like that, IRL, but inside is the nasty little tramp, desperately trying to get out and this is a "safe" environment to do so. 

It may be that I do actually look like that and therefore MAIM (my avatar is me), kinda sorta.

It may be that I find the picture in the avatar attractive for whatever reason or identify with it.

It may be that I am trying to garner rep from others who appreciate the avatar.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




Nothing coy about it lumpy. I like my avatars. What others think about my avatars is up to them. I don't use avatars to please anyone other then myself. They are not a come on nor an invitation as such.  As avatars go i use very tasteful avatars.  If you boys and girls cant deal with that, that is your problem and not mine  

Again the answer is simple, I like them.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..
> 
> Why do members have sexy avatars..? what are they trying to say?



When I look at a picture and think "that's me" then I grab it. I like soft, sensual, and pretty. 

I like to reflect that part of my nature I enjoy the most.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..
> ...



You go girl.


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 15, 2010)

My current av is about as sexy as I go.  

But I think Phoenix is right. We choose avatars for many reasons. I tend to pick ones that say something about me, but everyone has their own way of doing it. Maybe it's just eye-catching.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So your saying it's to attract guys and please other women.. now?
> ...



Honest answer .. I'm reping


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

And last, but definitely not least, I may be pushing the limit - trying to see how far I can go before Gunny's boot collides with my posterior.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Why so touchy then...sheez...is there something else?


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Why would there be? I don't do the sexy avatars personally, but if it's what catches somebody's eye and they just like it, what's the big deal? They shouldn't have to analyze their attraction to it before they can use it, right?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..
> ...



Your avatars do seem to suite you.. cool and sexy


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




 Hey, no touching  


Its not a touchy answer lumpy. You asked and i answered. What else are you asking about?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy, if you screw this up, and they stop using the sexy avatars; we'll have to boot you out of the mans club.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> And last, but definitely not least, I may be pushing the limit - trying to see how far I can go before Gunny's boot collides with my posterior.



I see.. Gunny Boot thing... 

Why do people suck up to Gunny?.. They make it so pathetically obvious.. 

He must just laugh about it..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I see.. Gunny Boot thing...
> 
> Why do people suck up to Gunny?.. They make it so pathetically obvious..
> 
> He must just laugh about it..



Probably more tiresome than anything.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I'm not judging.. I'm asking questions.. no big deal..


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see.. Gunny Boot thing...
> ...



I noticed people don't generally disagree with him.. they just say he's right and proceed to kiss his ass..I can see how that would be tiresome...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I noticed people don't generally disagree with him.. they just say he's right and proceed to kiss his ass..I can see how that would be tiresome...



Chaps his butt good.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed people don't generally disagree with him.. they just say he's right and proceed to kiss his ass..I can see how that would be tiresome...
> ...



Only if he isn't wearing pants under his chaps


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2010)

I rep sexy avatars.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Only if he isn't wearing pants under his chaps



What's the point of wearing chaps if you're just gonna put pants on under them?


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..
> 
> Why do members have sexy avatars..? what are they trying to say?



Lumpy 1, I HAVE to say publicly, that I adore your posts and always look forward to them. They are conducive to fun, sex-eh, light, airy, and are often very informative. I follow them, until  or if, they become crude, _as I define that_, but am always so grateful that you care enough about the softer,  sweeter, exciting and fun, side of human nature.  I really, sincerely, applaud you. What a guy you are.  Thanks very much for being here so often.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Only if he isn't wearing pants under his chaps
> ...



  Not my fault, you did ask


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Only if he isn't wearing pants under his chaps
> ...



I think the women around here want to talk about sex.. more than the men..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I think the women around here want to talk about sex.. more than the men..



We're dogs.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Not my fault, you did ask



I don't think that's really Gunny. The arms are too small.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Not my fault, you did ask
> ...


----------



## marksinvirginia (Oct 15, 2010)

I think women using avatars _picturing other women _is kind of silly... considering I would probably like the real woman behind the fake avatar much better.

~Mark


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

syrenn said:


>



Well, that and the shoulders aren't broad enough.  But otherwise ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Lumpy, if you screw this up, and they stop using the sexy avatars; we'll have to boot you out of the mans club.



Eh...I'm thinking about moving on...then I read AquaAthena's post..?


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 15, 2010)

marksinvirginia said:


> I think women using avatars _picturing other women _is kind of silly... considering I would probably like the real woman behind the fake avatar much better.
> 
> ~Mark



You may be missing my point Mark. I am doing it for myself, not approval of others. The avys I select very much resemble me in one way or another. I do have some pictures on my page, should anyone want to know what I look like. The only change is my hair is longer now.  But I do get your point and appreciate your post.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Eh...I'm thinking about moving on...



S'matter, Lumpy?


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> marksinvirginia said:
> 
> 
> > I think women using avatars _picturing other women _is kind of silly... considering I would probably like the real woman behind the fake avatar much better.
> ...




Some people don't get that AA. 

And no lumpy im not talking about you  so don't get all bent.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..
> ...



.. Thank you.. I jump out when it gets crude also.. I don't find crude fun at all...

I know some Ladies can be crude also but as a general rule I try to be respectfully and fun and yup the Ladies on here are generally just great and are easy to (dare I say it).. love.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Yes, it beats politics, gays, Muslims, hatred and current events.... A refreshing topic for sure and few have anything to argue about..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

lumpy 1 said:


> .. Thank you.. I jump out when it gets crude also.. I don't find crude fun at all...
> 
> I know some ladies can be crude also but as a general rule i try to be respectfully and fun and yup the ladies on here are generally just great and are easy to (dare i say it).. Love.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh...I'm thinking about moving on...
> ...



Pity pot.. probably .. I'm missing my old friends...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Pity pot.. probably .. I'm missing my old friends...



C'mon everybody, group hug for Lumpy!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pity pot.. probably .. I'm missing my old friends...
> ...



Thanks... I needed that..


----------



## Luissa (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Luissa said:


>



What?  You didn't think that looked kinda like him?


----------



## Luissa (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I have never seen Gunny's backside. But  I did think  he might have a nice ass. 
Now, I am going to shut up, before I get in trouble.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I thought Gunny was old, short and wrinkled..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I have never seen Gunny's backside. But  I did think  he might have a nice ass.
> Now, I am going to shut up, before I get in trouble.



You're gonna stop BEFORE you get in trouble?  


Who are you and what have you done with Luissa?!?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I thought Gunny was old, short and wrinkled..



Nope, not short and wrinkled.



But he is older than dirt.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Gunny was old, short and wrinkled..
> ...



That's old.. so he's tall, old and smooth?...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> That's old.. so he's tall, old and smooth?...



He's just Gunny.  There can be only one.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


>



You are in so much trouble when he gets back on.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen Gunny's backside. But  I did think  he might have a nice ass.
> ...



Gunny has been nice to me recently, you think I want to ruin that?
I have learned it is better to be on his good side.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Gunny has been nice to me recently, you think I want to ruin that?
> I have learned it is better to be on his good side.



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think he would like it


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



What's the advantage.. just wondering..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> I think he would like it



Perhaps he will. You shall see.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I think he would like it
> ...



I await with baited breath.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Looks fine to me...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> I await with baited breath.



quit eating roadkill


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I await with baited breath.
> ...



What else am I supposed to do with it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..
> 
> Why do members have sexy avatars..? what are they trying to say?



My avatar isn't showing any of those and many women here think it's sexy.
Just saying.......


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> What else am I supposed to do with it?



Give the meat to the poodle and use the skins for a lampshade.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the deal.. Boobs .. Buns.. sexy positions..
> ...



I think you have a good avatar... Yup...my daughter has a thing for Johnny...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> My avatar isn't showing any of those and many women here think it's sexy.
> Just saying.......



That's because we women aren't such dogs as y'all men and just turned on by boobs, butts n stuff. 

We also get turned on by other things.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > My avatar isn't showing any of those and many women here think it's sexy.
> ...



Which women posted the Gay Guy in chaps?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Which women posted the Gay Guy in chaps?



I didn't post any gay guy in chaps.  And what makes you think he's gay?  You can tell from looking at his butt if he's gay?


----------



## ekrem (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> I didn't post any gay guy in chaps.  And what makes you think he's gay?  You can tell from looking at his butt if he's gay?



If he's stripper and does such clothes for a living, he might not be gay. 
Otherwise I don't think any normal-functioning men would freely put on such thing.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

ekrem said:


> If he's stripper and does such clothes for a living, he might not be gay.
> Otherwise I don't think any normal-functioning men would freely put on such thing.



You might be surprised at what a normal-functioning man will freely do ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Which women posted the Gay Guy in chaps?
> ...



Oh yes Syrenn.. I'm guessing she's a female.. so the Gals started it.. 

just a guess.. no fur


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Oh yes Syrenn.. I guessing she's a female.. so the Gals started it..
> 
> just a guess.. no fur



Actually, Lumpy, you started it with talk of the smooching of Gunny's butt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, since some of the girls appreciate men in poses.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes Syrenn.. I guessing she's a female.. so the Gals started it..
> ...



Are you saying that talk of  people kissing Gunny's butt got you Gals going.?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Are you saying that talk of  people kissing Gunny's butt got you Gals going.?



Well, sure.  If you were a chick, you'd get it too.  


No - it went from you talking about people kissing his butt, to chapped butt, to chaps with butt hanging out, to arms, then shoulders, then butt again, then ... ummmm, I don't remember what after that.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Well, since some of the girls appreciate men in poses.



Yup.. he's a pretty guy... I think he's a great actor...a gutsy actor also..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Yup.. he's a pretty guy... I think he's a great actor...a gutsy actor also..



He's too pretty for me. He is a great actor though.


----------



## Samson (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that talk of  people kissing Gunny's butt got you Gals going.?
> ...



I think Banana Hammock goes next......pics anyone?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Samson said:


> I think Banana Hammock goes next......pics anyone?



I'm being good.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that talk of  people kissing Gunny's butt got you Gals going.?
> ...



Ah.. so you you Gals do have an inventory check list...

So .. Gunny is a sexy Guy?


----------



## Titanic Sailor (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought Gunny was a female, so some of you might want to regroup.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Titanic Sailor said:


> I thought Gunny was a female, so some of you might want to regroup.
> 
> Good luck with that.



You thought wrong, Sailor.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Titanic Sailor said:


> I thought Gunny was a female, so some of you might want to regroup.
> 
> Good luck with that.



Newbe...


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



How do you know he was gay?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

syrenn said:


> How do you know he was gay?



I already asked that.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know he was gay?
> ...




Hey..ya got to give a girl a chance to catch up after dinner ya know...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Hey..ya got to give a girl a chance to catch up after dinner ya know...


Oh, well, carry on then.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey..ya got to give a girl a chance to catch up after dinner ya know...
> ...



It wasn't the kind of picture I would dwell on.. I mean really...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > What .. they like to look at others womens butts.. boobs and sexy positions.. ?
> ...



I think if a woman has a nice set of boobs and a really nice butt, it ought to be looked at.  Just saying.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> It wasn't the kind of picture I would dwell on.. I mean really...



If it was a woman with the chaps on, would it be the kind you would dwell on?


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not sure why I chose my avatar. It has absolutely nothing to do with me, and I don't see how anyone could connect any dots to imply otherwise.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't the kind of picture I would dwell on.. I mean really...
> ...



Kinda depends.. If it was Hillary Clinton.. nope


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Kinda depends.. If it was Hillary Clinton.. nope



Yeah, well, same goes - if it had been Bill Clinton ... nope.


----------



## Samson (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > I think Banana Hammock goes next......pics anyone?
> ...



C'mon.......one pic can't make anyone go BLIND......


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 15, 2010)

There are no sunglasses strong enough to endure a naked pic of Rosanne O'Donnel.


----------



## Samson (Oct 15, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> There are no sunglasses strong enough to endure a naked pic of Rosanne O'Donnel.



C'mon Frogen, post a pic of yourself in a speedo.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Samson said:


> C'mon.......one pic can't make anyone go BLIND......



I'm s'posed to set a good example.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 15, 2010)

I've not gone the sexy avatar route yet, but maybe I will do this one for Christmas.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Sherry said:


> I've not gone the sexy avatar route yet, but maybe I will do this one for Christmas.



That boy is gonna be iiiiittttccchhhhyyyyyyy ....


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 15, 2010)

Samson said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > There are no sunglasses strong enough to endure a naked pic of Rosanne O'Donnel.
> ...




I don't do speedos, I free ball it.

Hence the restraining orders.


----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2010)

Samson said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > There are no sunglasses strong enough to endure a naked pic of Rosanne O'Donnel.
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JW Frogen said:
> ...



.. Frogen you kill me...


----------



## Kat (Oct 15, 2010)

I like glitter.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sherry said:


> I've not gone the sexy avatar route yet, but maybe I will do this one for Christmas.



Sheez... you women..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sheez... you women..



Again, it wasn't me.  I just said he was gonna be itchy.  Been there, done that.

Well, not _that_ that ... never mind.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheez... you women..
> ...



.. you sound a tad befuddled... So what's the deal .. you need a man...?


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


>





We have a suspect in the case of the Christmas Scare Crow serial killer!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .. you sound a tad befuddled... So what's the deal .. you need a man...?



Apparently I need to be less befuddled.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > .. you sound a tad befuddled... So what's the deal .. you need a man...?
> ...



mmm


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mmm



And just what is that supposed to mean, my Lumpy friend?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > mmm
> ...



mmm...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> mmm...



mmmm hmmmph!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > mmm...
> ...



I've noticed we're not causing much trouble.. I don't get it.. all the elements were there.....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I've noticed we're not causing much trouble.. I don't get it.. all the elements were there.....


Once we got off Gunny's butt, it kinda went south.  


So to speak.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed we're not causing much trouble.. I don't get it.. all the elements were there.....
> ...



Well lets pick on Gunny then... ah heck we can't, most everyones afraid of him..

Gunny's always been okay with me... I kinda like the Guy actually...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well lets pick on Gunny then... ah heck we can't, most everyones afraid of him..
> 
> Gunny's always been okay with me... I kinda like the Guy actually...



There's a difference between respect and fear. Y'ain't gotta be afraid of him.  Unless you mess up his board.  Then watch out.  He'll hand you over to Dis. She likes new toys every once in a while.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well lets pick on Gunny then... ah heck we can't, most everyones afraid of him..
> ...



I've been caught between those 2 ..a while back.. their both witty, funny and kinda brutal but I thought fair...You have to be on your toes or they'll squish ya...


----------



## syrenn (Oct 16, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Are you saying you were trying to incite a riot lumpy?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 16, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...



Who me.. ?


----------



## syrenn (Oct 16, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...




Yes you Gandalf


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 16, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I do like the excited discussions as long as they remain respectful and don't get crude.
I believe you get the honest opinions under those conditions and that makes the debate more interesting. The riot..nah.. heated, funny, smart.. honest debate .. Yup.


----------



## Zander (Oct 16, 2010)

My avatar is sexy as hell!! 



Why? You dare to ask.....



Silly fools......



Napoleon Hill was a great man who positively impacted the minds and lives of millions. There ain't nothin' sexier than that!   



Still don't get it???? 



The mind IS the most powerful sexual organ we have. WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 16, 2010)

Zander said:


> My avatar is sexy as hell!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always thought your avie was this guy:


----------



## Zander (Oct 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > My avatar is sexy as hell!!
> ...



Well, now you know!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 16, 2010)

My wife tells me mine is sexy...... Does she have to say that?


----------



## syrenn (Oct 16, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> My wife tells me mine is sexy...... Does she have to say that?




If you were muslims...yes


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 16, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> My wife tells me mine is sexy...... Does she have to say that?



Does your wife wear glasses?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 16, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > My wife tells me mine is sexy...... Does she have to say that?
> ...



Well, she does for reading......


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 16, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



If that's you in the avatar, you are the cuddly bear type guy, Gals do like that..sexy.. I couldn't say... ah.. that would be kinda strange..


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 16, 2010)

Well of course it's me, well one of them is me.......


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 16, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well of course it's me, well one of them is me.......



That reminds me.. time to start the winter beard...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 16, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Well of course it's me, well one of them is me.......
> ...



Mines about an inch long already.....


----------



## Luissa (Oct 16, 2010)

SFC has the second sexist avatar, mine being number one.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## marksinvirginia (Oct 16, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> marksinvirginia said:
> 
> 
> > I think women using avatars _picturing other women _is kind of silly... considering I would probably like the real woman behind the fake avatar much better.
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 16, 2010)

marksinvirginia said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > marksinvirginia said:
> ...


----------



## Dis (Oct 17, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > My avatar is sexy as hell!!
> ...



Look closer.  Totally different eyebrows...


----------



## Dis (Oct 17, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well lets pick on Gunny then... ah heck we can't, most everyones afraid of him..
> ...



The key word there being "new".  Not the damned chewed up, spit out, and broken ones he typically tries to hand off.  He even tries to call it "2 toys" just because their heads been ripped from their body.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dis said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Sheez.. All this needed was a maniacal laugh....


----------



## Dis (Oct 18, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dis said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Perfect...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Blowing the dust off...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dang.. times have changed..


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 5, 2013)

To me, mine couldn't be more because of who it is that I am standing with in it.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn I'm sexy.........


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> Damn I'm sexy.........






Its a mixed blessing.....


----------



## eternaltrue (Jan 5, 2013)

I change my avatar around sometimes, haven't done sexy yet.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jan 5, 2013)

I use my avatar because I was raised to respect weapons and I actually kinda look like that avatar.I don't hide my pictures.. I've posted DOZENS here. I don't I have a problem with anyone using sexy avatars.. I like Athena's avatars.. I even write her and tell her which ones I like the best.  I've used this same avatar for several years. It denotes who I am..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jan 5, 2013)

eternaltrue said:


> I change my avatar around sometimes, haven't done sexy yet.



Missed you!!!!!!!


----------



## konradv (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't hate me because my avatar is sexy.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jan 5, 2013)

konradv said:


> Don't hate me because my avatar is sexy.



Haha ;-)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 6, 2013)

Tried to get Foxfyre to use this one but I guess it's too risque for her......


----------



## syrenn (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice one ollie!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

This one I found for [MENTION=27958]LadyGunSlinger[/MENTION]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This one I found for [MENTION=27958]LadyGunSlinger[/MENTION]





(((((((Gracie)))))))  That's a badazz avie.. I'm going to use it for my sigpic.. Thank you!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 20, 2014)

@Gracie 
This is how I picture you.. I titled it, "Full of Grace."


----------



## Gracie (Aug 20, 2014)

I think of usmb'ers all the time when browsing Pinterest. I see stuff and thinkg SO AND SO!!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 20, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> @Gracie
> This is how I picture you.. I titled it, "Full of Grace."


Love it! Next avie for me! I will put it in my Avie Folder.  Thank you!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Love it! Next avie for me! I will put it in my Avie Folder.  Thank you!


Awwww!!  I'm honored..  Thanks for mine too Gracie.. xxoo


----------

